# AmBully Weight Comparison



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Finding the pics and making this took way longer than i thought... but i figured some of y'all would like this.


----------



## Pink (Jun 29, 2011)

Look at that crazy lil' goober that's pulling on that leash. Wonder who that could be? 

Nice job!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

He he! I have no idea! *giggles like a school girl*

I like the pic in ur avatar but I couldn't find it big enough.... but I still like how it turned out. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Looks good.
Love Torque. He's hands down my favorite bully.


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

This isn't accurate because you used different styles of bullies... how dare you!!!

lol  Just kidding.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

People are crazy! Im tellin ya! Now I do agree that I need stacked pics. And I'm working on that. There will be a new and improved version over the weekend..... maybe. Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

*like* :thumbsup:


----------

